# Need some advice about low season (February) in Algarve



## maryemmer (Aug 19, 2013)

Hi,
My husband and I are looking to rent a place in Algarve in the low season. Probably for the month of February at least (2014). We've been to Lisbon but never yet to Algarve. As we are not familiar with that area we are looking for recommendations on a good city/town to be in. Since it's low season, we are concerned that everything will be closed....so we want to be in a city that's big enough so that things are still open and not just dependent on tourist traffic. We don't particularly care about the beach. We would like to be able to walk to a supermarket, to cafes and restaurants and public transportation...that sort of thing. We've heard Tavira is nice....Any suggestions? What about Lagos? I would be grateful for any info! Thanks.


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

maryemmer said:


> Hi,
> My husband and I are looking to rent a place in Algarve in the low season. Probably for the month of February at least (2014). We've been to Lisbon but never yet to Algarve. As we are not familiar with that area we are looking for recommendations on a good city/town to be in. Since it's low season, we are concerned that everything will be closed....so we want to be in a city that's big enough so that things are still open and not just dependent on tourist traffic. We don't particularly care about the beach. We would like to be able to walk to a supermarket, to cafes and restaurants and public transportation...that sort of thing. We've heard Tavira is nice....Any suggestions? What about Lagos? I would be grateful for any info! Thanks.



You're not tied down so why not a couple of weeks in each. Tavira and the East is a great place to explore in Winter and you are within easy striking distance of Seville. Western Algarve can be wonderful at this time of year and well worth exploring. Nothing much apart from real tourist stuff (waterslide parks etc) will be closed.


----------



## quelfesgirl (May 27, 2013)

I live in the East Algarve, obviously it is quieter during the winter months but in Tavira all the shops, bars and restaurants are open, Tavira had a lot of money spent on it to encourage tourists and is very pretty.

Personally I prefer Olhao as it is more of a local Portuguese town so has a great buzz around the market every morning even in the height of winter. But Olhao is not for everyone as it is a bit scruffy around the edges. Check out Village Marina de Olhao its in the centre of Olhao, it is attached to a five star hotel, there are lots of apartments that I'm sure you can get for a good price during the winter.

Hope that helps in your search. I know a lot of areas in the East so if you find somewhere you like PM me and I will let you know if it gives you all the amenities you need.

Good luck


----------

